# NIC where to buy?



## doggie0506 (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find NIC in Canada? I've looked at staples wal-mart and costco and none of them seem to carry them and I want to build Cinibun a new cage.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you have a BED BATH AND BEYOND? 

they were $14.99 a box in Ohio.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks I think we do about a half hour away I'll go check it out (cinibun will like that)


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Your Welcome! Hope they have them there. 



Also, Welcome to RO!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=13652600



Link to shelves


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again I'm very excited about making the new cage


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 1, 2009)

The Canadian price is 20$


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, that's a big difference. But it's cheaper than Walmart. I was paying $25 a box at Walmart. I had to order it Site-to- Store.


----------



## doggie0506 (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a 10$ difference for the same product (so much for wal-marts unbeatable prices) but still it's 40$ compared to 140$ for one you would buy from the pet store


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 2, 2009)

I have seen them at Zellers, London Drugs, Super Store, Canadian Tire. Also check garage sales, I have found some great deals before. Watch for sales, they can go on sale for $10 a box. Jysk has the mesh ones.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 5, 2009)

I just found some at K-Mart here in MN for 19.00...it makes 6 cubes


----------



## lloorren (Sep 6, 2009)

How many comes in a box? Does it vary? How many boxes are needed to build a basic cage?


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

In my box their was 16 panels I believe. I bought 3 boxes to make a nice size cage with a 2nd floor. 












This is the cage I made. (with 3 boxes.) It's for my 2 bunnies that are bonded.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice job on the cage, April! 

In Canada, the Rubbermaid brand seems to be the most common these days. No sales, but there is a six-cube package at Rona for $35.99 and a three cube one for $23.99. 

I've seen others on sale at Zellers, but not right now.

I've checked the websites for Home Depot, Canadian Tire and Wal-mart, didn't see any there. They seem to be rather random. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 6, 2009)

Check out the Canada West forum, too. Here's a post from there: 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50296&forum_id=76


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 6, 2009)

Canadian Tire
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ganization/PRD~0680700P/4-cube+Wire+Shelf.jsp


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Nice job on the cage, April!
> 
> In Canada, the Rubbermaid brand seems to be the most common these days. No sales, but there is a six-cube package at Rona for $35.99 and a three cube one for $23.99.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I want my bunnies to have plenty of space and be happy! :biggrin2:


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 7, 2009)

target also has them too $14/box if they have them in canada


----------



## degrassi (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought my NIC cubes at Costco, but that was 5 years ago. I'm not sure if they still carry them.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2009)

Got my cubes at WallyWorld... cost about $20 bucks, but were well worth it. Infinite possibilities!, and even just one package made a hutch far larger than that available in any pet store... cost $130 for a wire cage that was even a fraction of the size:rollseyes

The grey ones seem to cost a bit more than the white ones up here in Northern Ontario... 
Maybe post an ad on Kijiji?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Sep 9, 2009)

I bought mine at Superstore..before tax it was $26 - $27. Although I did see some at London Drugs priced at $20. For anyone close to the Vancouver area, there's a post on the craiglist pet section where someone is selling their black NIC grids, 30 for $15


----------

